# And the rest of my gang



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

You have an awesome looking gang there!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

These are my other 5 babies. Angel is the brindle Chi and her name is definitely not an indication of her true personality. We frequently refer to her as "The Spawn of Satan!" She was rescued from the pound 5 yrs ago and stayed because she's unpredictable and a biter. Bailey is my red Min Pin and possibly the craziest dog I've ever met. She was surrendered as a 5 month old puppy after being kept in a dark basement for 2 months. She is 10 yrs old now and is only still (and sometimes not even then) while she's asleep. Awake, she's ON all the time. I've never been able to exhaust her and believe me I've tried. As much as she can drive me loony sometimes, I can't imagine her not being with me. Camden is a little Chihuahua that I rescued from the pound 2 yrs ago. He's absolutely precious but wants to mark EVERYTHING! I belly band him so it's not a problem for me but was too afraid to adopt him out because I didn't know that I could find anyone that would be tolerant of that. Briana is my blk/tan Min Pin and the sweetest dog I've ever known. Surrendered as a puppy to us so we've had her all her life and she's 10 now. Lily is the last one and she was a rescue from the pound. Her owner had died and she was a well loved baby but no one in the family would take her in. She grieved for weeks for her person and it was heartbreaking. When she finally came around I just couldn't stand the thought of moving her to another home so she stayed also. I've fostered several hundred dogs over the yrs so I guess it's not too bad that there are 10 here. They take a lot of my time but they are sooooo worth it!


----------



## Stella+Samson (May 10, 2011)

Hello Donna, thank you for sharing the pics and the storys behind each dog. They are all very cute!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Even though there small that's allot of dogs to take care of. So cute.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

It can get a little crazy around here sometimes....


----------

